# Auglaize River



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I spent some time at the vise a couple of nights ago whipping up some mini-clouser flies that resemble emerald shiners. I wanted to test them out, so I headed out to the Auglaize River. I learned my lesson from last time and packed my 6 weight as well as my 8 weight. Once again, I ended up getting into a mess of crappie. I landed nearly twenty of them. I also caught a couple of freshwater drum and a small largemouth bass as well. I've caught many smallmouth bass from the river, but this is probably my third or fourth largemouth from there. Here'e a few pictures! Tight lines!

Not to mention, I also snagged a few shiners. You know you've got a winning combination when you snag baitfish trying to school up with your fly!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice looking crappies, jhammer. That smaller clouser you tied, what size hook did you use?


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I used a Mustad 3X long 2X heavy nymph/streamer hook in size 10.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks, I tie them on a size 8 to use around here.


----------



## bucksfins (Oct 1, 2011)

Great looking fish, I have caught many a fish, including steels on the mini clouser.


----------

